# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #4101 robotech_(pipini), Ιλίσσια

## robotech_

Ο κόμβος θα λειτουργήσει και πάλι στα Ιλίσσια.
Το post θα ανανεωθεί μόλις υπάρξουν εξελίξεις!!!!
******************************************************************************
Για να μπαίνουμε κι εμείς στο χορό των ΒΒs.

Το στίγμα μου

Άρχικα είμαστε σχεδόν έτοιμοι για 2 links.Μπορώ να αφήσω κάποιο if να παίζει προς το παρόν ΝΑ, ΝΔ, Ν και ΒΑ από την θέση του υπάρχοντος ιστού.

Όποιος είναι Β και ΒΔ ας με σημαδέψει για να σκανάρω εγώ(Πρέπει να ανέβω στο δώμα κλπ).

ΥΓ:Το pipini προέρχεται από το όνομα της οδού που μένω(Πιπίνου)  ::

----------


## robotech_

Αυτή τη στιμγή το πιάτο μου σημαδεύει προς bella εξάρχεια.
essid awmn-4101 channel 3

Πολλές φορές πιάνω χωρίς να έχω στοχεύσει το ΑΡ του fotis80.

Περιμένω προτάσεις.

----------


## robotech_

Εγκρίθηκε και η αίτηση για C-Class δίνοντας μου το 10.2.118.0/24.

----------


## pouran24

Ωραίος! Αντε κουράγιο φίλε μου.. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα δούμε κάτι καλό  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Θα μπορούσαμε να κλείσουμε μια διαδρομή metalab<-->bella<-->robotech_<-->mimer που θα είχε ενδιαφέρον !! Υπάρχουν δύο 802.11a άμεσα διαθέσιμα από μεριά σου ??

----------


## robotech_

Πολύ ωραία.
Περιμένω feederia.Θα τα έχω λογικά μέσα στη βδομάδα.
Μπορούμε όμως να κάνουμε πολύ άμεσα κάποια scans σε B.
Τουλάχιστον με mimer γιατι ίσως η θέα μου προς τα κει να μας εμποδίζει.

----------


## acoul

Φωτογραφίες και scan από ταράτσα μη ξεχάσεις ... !!  ::

----------


## robotech_

Θα ανέβω να σήμερα με το κινητό!!!!!!
Θα πάρουν φωτιά οι ταράτσες.

Να υπενθυμίσω πως από εξοπλισμό έχω:
2 WRT-like συσκευές
(ASUS WL500g - DELL TrueMobile 2300)
2 Πιάτα 80εκ.
Καλώδιo υπάρχει αλλά θα θελήσω λίγη βοήθεια με το μοντάρισμα των connectors.
CM9,Senao 2511(Εδώ μάλλον θα χρειαστώ άλλη μια Atheros)
Οσον αφορά τον ιστό μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσω έναν για κάθε Link.Αυτός που κοιτάει προς bella λογικά δεν θα χρειαστεί να μετακινηθεί αφού έχει άριστη θέα προς τα εκεί.
Για το άλλο Link θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα κάτι για το δώμα γιατί όπως θα δείτε αργότερα και στο WiND η θέα από την άλλη μεριά είναι λίγο "μπερδεμένη".

PS:Είδες ρε pouran.Αντί να διαβάζουμε τρέχουμε στις ταράτσες.Αχ ρε ΑΓΟΥΜΟΥΝΟΥ τι μας κάνεις.(Όχι ότι θα γίνει εξεταστική....κουβέντα να γίνεται...)

----------


## Sam_GR

Έρχομαι το απόγευμα για βοήθεια
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## robotech_

Ωραίος!!!!

----------


## robotech_

Όχι και ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιητικά τα αποτελέσματα του scan.
Στο WiND έχει ανανεωθεί η σελίδα του κόμβου με τις φωτογραφίες.

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4101

Το scan έγινε panel 19άρι,cisco 342 και NetStumbler.

----------


## acoul

Η θέα σου είναι μια χαρά από τις φωτογραφίες. Βάλε στο WiND ότι έχεις ένα AP ανενεργό για να σε βάλω πελάτη από το κόμβο mimer και να δούμε τι λέει το WiND για αυτό το link. Ίσως να μπορούμε να κάνουμε και τη διαδρομή metalab<-->bella<-->robotech_<-->tireas αν δεν έχει αντίρρηση ο tireas.

----------


## robotech_

Done.
Εγκυκλοπαιδικά πάντα για ποιο λόγο το κάνουμε αυτό?

----------


## acoul

Για την ανάπτυξη της περιοχής. Ίσως εσύ ή η bella βγάλει και 3-4 BB αργότερα, ποτέ δε ξέρεις ... !!  ::

----------


## robotech_

Misunderstanding.
Μίλαγα για το ανενεργό ΑΡ  ::

----------


## acoul

Για να βάλω τον mimer πελάτη σε εσένα στο WiND και να δούμε από που περνάει το link - τη γραμμή δηλαδή που θα εμφανίσει.

----------


## robotech_

Το πρώτο 5ghz feeder του κόμβου είναι γεγονός thanx to sv1vj.
Στην ταράτσα ολοταχώς για το πρώτο link.

----------


## robotech_

Ένα if σε a κοιτάει προς bella.
Και για του λόγου το αληθές:



```
[email protected]:~# iwconfig ath0
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-4101-8039"
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.2 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:36:B5:AB
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Με το που θα κόψουν λίγο οι βροχές ορμάμε για ταράτσα. Το link bella<-->metalab είναι έτοιμο και θέλει απλά αλφάδιασμα !!

----------


## robotech_

Τέλεια.Έγω ξέκλεψα λίγο και ανέβηκα ταράτσα πριν πιάσει καμιά μπόρα.
Απλά θέλω λίγο να παίξω και με τις Atheros γιατί πρώτη φορά βάζω και 802.11α δεν έχω δουλέψει ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## dti

Καλά links Δημήτρη!

----------


## robotech_

Ευχαριστώ Δαμιανέ...  ::   ::

----------


## fiddler

ΓΕια! Ενας φιλος θέλει να συνδεθει στο αμδα. Ειναι εκει κοντα σε εσενα στην πριγκιποννήσων . Αυριο θα πάω απο την ταράτσα του να ξανακάνουμε scan. Το ΑP είναι up αυτή τη στιγμή? Αν όχι, πότε με το καλό?Για να ξέρουμε δηλαδή.Σκεφτόμασταν και του μεταπτυχιακου της ασοεε που ειναι επισης κοντά αλλα δεν έχουμε ενημέρωση για το πότε θα φτιαχτεί εκει AP.

----------


## robotech_

Φίλτατε δεν έχει σηκωθεί ακόμα κόμβος στο pipini.
Ίσως βλέπεις τον tse0123 στα εξάρχεια.
Αυτές τις μέρες δεν είμαι στην Αθήνα και υπάρχει μια στασιμότητα στον κόμβο.
Για κάντε κανένα σκαν να δούμε κι εσείς τι πιάνετε...  ::   ::

----------


## robotech_

Ένα ευχαριστώ θα ήταν λίγο στους acoul και katsaros_m που μπριζώθηκαν με το asus που έκανε τα reboot και ήρθαν από το σπίτι και το έφεραν στα ίσια του (το asus - η ετυμηγορία δεν έκρινε ένοχο το ΡοΕ) και μετά αφοσιώθηκαν στην ευθυγράμμιση του link με bella το οποίο είναι γεγονός.

Βέβαια τις επόμενες ημέρες θα αγοραστεί 4μετρη νεροσωλήνα για ιστό έτσι ώστε το link με bella να γίνει ποιοτικότερο και να βγεί και άλλο ένα ΒΒ (γιατί όχι και άλλα 2) προς βόρεια με κύριο στόχο το MIMER.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ παιδιά.Πιστεύω η σημερινή βραδιά θα με βοηθήσει στην εξέλιξη του κόμβου τα μάλα...

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου βασίζεται κύρια στο νέο αίμα το οποίο από ότι φαίνεται αναλαμβάνει να σηκώσει δυναμικά τη σκυτάλη !! Το δίκτυο πρέπει να πάψει να βασίζεται και να εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από μερικούς μόνο υπερκόμβους !!

----------


## acoul

Up up up ... I say !!


```
 Host                                                       Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 10.14.154.5                                              0.0%     5    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.3   0.0
 2. 10.14.154.254                                            0.0%     4    0.6   0.7   0.6   0.7   0.1
 3. gw-nettraptor.machine22.awmn                             0.0%     4    0.9   1.0   0.9   1.3   0.2
 4. gw-machine22.alex23.awmn                                 0.0%     4    1.5   1.6   1.4   2.1   0.3
 5. gw-alex23.achille.awmn                                   0.0%     4    2.5   5.9   2.1  16.8   7.2
 6. gw-achille.nemecis.awmn                                  0.0%     4   45.8  17.8   2.4  45.8  19.8
 7. 10.26.130.82                                             0.0%     4    4.0   3.6   2.8   4.5   0.8
 8. gw-top.metalab.awmn                                      0.0%     4    4.2  11.6   4.2  30.0  12.3
 9. 10.2.33.15                                               0.0%     4    3.9  24.7   3.4  79.8  36.9
10. 10.2.119.249                                             0.0%     4    4.1  28.3   4.1  65.2  27.1
11. 10.2.118.5                                               0.0%     4    8.3  20.0   6.5  52.0  21.5
```



```
 Host                                                       Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. soekris-katsaros.ozonet.awmn                             0.0%     4    0.4   0.4   0.4   0.5   0.1
 2. gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn                                  0.0%     4    0.9   1.0   0.9   1.1   0.1
 3. wrap-2.katsaros.awmn                                     0.0%     3    2.4   2.4   1.1   3.6   1.2
 4. gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn                                    0.0%     3    2.6   2.0   1.6   2.6   0.6
 5. gw-top.metalab.awmn                                      0.0%     3    4.2   6.5   2.8  12.4   5.2
 6. 10.2.33.15                                               0.0%     3    3.7   4.9   3.7   7.1   1.9
 7. 10.2.119.249                                             0.0%     3    6.7   4.9   3.5   6.7   1.7
 8. 10.2.118.5                                               0.0%     3    8.8   7.8   6.9   8.8   1.0
```

----------


## robotech_

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Δημήτρη, ο κόμβος mimer #9010 είναι έτοιμος και έχει ένα πιάτο που κοιτάει προς κυψέλη! Βουρ για τον ιστό που λέγαμε και εκείνο το dell/openwrt rulez !!!  ::

----------


## robotech_

ναι το είδα χθές και ενθουσιάστηκα.Αύριο θα ρωτήσω τον υδραυλικό εδώ στη γωνία να μου πει για μαγαζί.Δυστυχώς μέχρι και σήμερα δούλευα πρωί πρωί μέχρι αργά και δεν τον προλάβαινα.
Αύριο λογικά θα τον προλάβω.Ελπίζω να με βοηθήσει και να με στείλει εκεί που πρέπει.
Ρε σεις θα βλέπετε την Κυψέλη σε λίγο και θα τρίβετε τα μάτια σας από τα links...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## robotech_

Γεια σας και πάλι και χαιρόμαι που ξαναποστάρω μετά από χρόνια!
Πλέον ζω και πάλι στην Αθήνα, αυτή τη φορά στην περιοχή των Ιλισσίων.
Ο εξόπλισμός μου υπάρχει ακόμα και είναι έτοιμος να στηθεί για 1-2 μήνες ως client μέχρι να αγοραστούν
και τα υπόλοιπα παρελκόμενα για ένα δεύτερο interface και την μετατροπή του κόμβου σε BB.
Υπάρχει πολύ καθαρό οπτικό πεδίο από το μπαλκόνι μου κοιτώντας από Ιλίσσια προς κέντρο, από Νότο έως Βορρά.
Κοιτώντας προς Ζωγράφου τα πράγματα δν είναι πολύ καλά αλλά φαντάζομαι αυτό δεν θα σταθεί εμπόδιο.
Θα φροντίσω να ανέβουν σύντομα και photos στο Wind.
Καλώς σας βρήκα και πάλι. Ελπίζω το σαβ/κο να είμαι και πάλι στην παρέα σας.

----------

